# For those of you who plant Borage...



## n5odj (Mar 22, 2006)

I want to start Borage this year & have about 1.5 ounces of seed, which is thousands of seeds. Looking at various websites, some say to plant it ~1/4 inch & some say to not bury the seed as it needs light to germinate. Of course I'd rather be able to just toss them out since it would save much backache. And, yes, I hope they are as prolific re-seeders as all the websites say they are.
Also, I guess I need to wait until last frost (May 15th) to put them out. Or should I go ahead & plant/spread them now?

Robert in the hills of Tennessee


----------



## dragonfly (Jun 18, 2002)

I planted mine in pots about a month ago. They have been left outside with only a wire frame and clear plastic over them, and we've had a few frosty nights. They have survived, and I will put them in the ground in the next week. They are excellent bee plants.


----------



## brooksbeefarm (Apr 13, 2008)

Wait until last frost date in your area mine is may 10th. I planted borage 2 years ago the bees love it, i made a furrow about 50 ft. long and covered it 1/4 inch and tamped it, i had a good stand. I also planted catnip and cucumbers in the same patch, you could hear the bees humming before you got to the patch, when it was in bloom.(and that was all summer) Jack


----------



## n5odj (Mar 22, 2006)

Thank you Jack & Dragonfly for your responses. I think I'll do a combination of planting & spreading. This patch is ~6000 square feet with some newly planted clover & various wildflower mixes. 

Robert


----------



## BeeAware (Mar 24, 2007)

If you plant tomatoes in the garden, try planting a few borage plants between the tomatoes or in a row next to them. I do this to attract pollinators to the tomato plants resulting in more large fruits.


----------



## brooksbeefarm (Apr 13, 2008)

Not to be argumentative but tomatoes are like corn they are wind pollinated. Not to say bees don't work tomatoes because i have seen them, but very few times. Planting borage next to tomatoes could help.:scratch: Jack


----------



## Bizzybee (Jan 29, 2006)

The bumbles along with a few others work my tomatoes all the time. Only an occasional honeybee passes through them.


----------

